# CPC-A Delaware needs help.



## jabwagner57@verizon.net (May 25, 2010)

I recently completed the Medical Billing & Coding course and passed the CPC.  I am seeking full time employment in the Delaware/New Jersery/Maryland area.  I'm also computer savvy, a hard worker and a quick learner.


----------

